# Southwest Qld - Part 3, Legless Lizards & Birds



## DanTheMan (Feb 24, 2010)

Legless lizards

Brigalow Scaly-Foot - _Paradelma orientalis











_Burtons Legless - _lialis burtonis










_Some birds

Emu's were common










We saw plenty of Major Mitchell's, stunning birds!




















Budgies










Wedgie feasting on an Emu















Some Corella's










Some habbitat shots

Looking west from Baldy Top - Quilpie















Where Painted Dragons were common





Where Burns Dragons were common, often taking refuge in the water















Sweet nothingness!


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 27, 2010)

That first budgie photo is excellent. 

Nice to see brigalow scaly foot as well. I'd love to see them some day.


----------

